# Storage space for kayak near the beach



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place to store kayaks near the beach? or suggest any alternatives for shelving until needed.

Thanks


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woman said:


> Does anyone know of a place to store kayaks near the beach? or suggest any alternatives for shelving until needed.
> 
> Thanks


you can leave it in my underground car park and then I can use it at weekends


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't you just love the famliy feeling of the forum.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My cousin has a dune buggy and is planning on buying a kayak. So I called him today to ask him where he stores his buggy and he asked me if I'd like to borrow it!!  
Now I'm just thinking I should make Woman my new best friend and my kayaking equipment is set too


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you mates. Considering just 3 responses to 66 views ...say’s it all. 

FYI: This thread was initiated on request by the kayak owner who is too hassled with the prized possession as is unable to store when not in use. 

Mike and Debbie we can make a schedule to decide who gets to use and store the kayak on a weekly basis. This is a win win situation for all …hopefully the kayak owner agrees to this plan so the storage problem is also resolved.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why would he/she buy a kayak if he/she doesn't have a place to store it?


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhh Pamela ....thats what even I was wondering..... hope the kayak owner responds to this  





pamela0810 said:


> Why would he/she buy a kayak if he/she doesn't have a place to store it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does he just want to store it some place indefinitey or would he like access to it on weekends to go kayaking, etc.
If the plan is to store it some place indefinitely, then he can get in touch with some of the storage companies - Aramex, Infofort, Crown, etc.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohkk thanks a lot Pamela ... u r a star


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

There are some dragon boat teams who train in front of Barasti. I assume they must have a place they store their boats when not in use? Maybe you could try them and ask if they have any extra space & could rent it

Dubai Sea Dragons - Home


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Nola will check that out


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

I am really interested in the identity of this friend... does he have a propensity of keeping your keys in his pockets when drunk?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey woman, if this is a trusted friend of your's then I don't mind him/her parking it in my garage. I have space and I'm serious.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Thats very sweet of u Pamela... will get back to you on this. 





pamela0810 said:


> Hey woman, if this is a trusted friend of your's then I don't mind him/her parking it in my garage. I have space and I'm serious.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Ipssssshhhi .....a friend indeed !!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Woman said:


> Ipssssshhhi .....a friend indeed !!!


Do we know this person? :confused2: if so, who is he/she?


----------

